# New Boiler Install 2 Buderus 162/80



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Took a little time but man these two units run great. Keep in mind room is approx. 7' x 12'


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Damn that is some gorgeous copper work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If that job was in E. Hampton, the final bill must have been up there......nice looking copper sir.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Disassemble, flux and reassemble? Doesn't look soldered. And do you consider a t-drill?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Disassemble, flux and reassemble? Doesn't look soldered. And do you consider a t-drill?


It's all sweat up. Looks good. If you can't tell that's soldered, you probably shouldn't be brazing in "pulled" or "tapped" tees


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

czplumbing said:


> Took a little time but man these two units run great. Keep in mind room is approx. 7' x 12'


Nice workmanship! Waiting for a pro press guy to chime in.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rwh said:


> It's all sweat up. Looks good. If you can't tell that's soldered, you probably shouldn't be brazing in "pulled" or "tapped" tees


I said (meant to anyway) has the lower section been soldered yet?, I'm looking at it on a tablet. And in 32 years of plumbing I have soldered/brazed millions of joints.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > It's all sweat up. Looks good. If you can't tell that's soldered, you probably shouldn't be brazing in "pulled" or "tapped" tees
> ...


Sorry, just being a d!ck.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rwh said:


> Sorry, just being a d!ck.


No problem.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I said (meant to anyway) has the lower section been soldered yet?, I'm looking at it on a tablet. And in 32 years of plumbing I have soldered/brazed millions of joints.



every thing was soldered in the pictures


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

Awsome...I wish I could do those kinds of projects every day. Looks very nice. BTW where was this at. What area are you from. 
Seriously I wish I had more jobs like this and a guy like you working with me.


----------

